# Beauty and the Beast themed wedding ideas?



## MommyWishes4

My husband and I are already married, but since we wanted to buy a house and get started on babying, we just got married in a quick justice of the peace way last March. Since we never had a ceremony or honeymoon, we're planning on having it in two years (since we're pregnant and know that it won't happen next year). 

We were watching Beauty and the Beast today (my favorite childhood film and what my husband has been known to refer to us as) and we decided that it would be our perfect theme. For the last year, I couldn't figure out a good theme or colors because nothing seemed to just "click", but when he seriously suggested it, it just seemed to fit for us both. 

Anyway, I can't find a quality Belle dress or Beast Costume that's not a huge amount of money (plus I want Belle's dress to be gold I think, which is why I'm not getting the Alfred Angelo's Disney inspired dress) and I'd like to modify the Beast costume into something a bit "maniler". If I can convince myself to wear a white dress (which to me seems to take away from it a bit) I could just add cap sleeves onto this dress: https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collections/ProductDisplay.aspx?style=1963 

Does anyone know where I might find a pattern, at least for Belle? I keep looking all over and can't find one. I'm a bit loss at how to make one alone. I'm also contemplating fabrics: right now I'm looking at tulle, crushed velvet, satin and cotton. No idea what to make the Beast pants out of...tweed?

Also, what other things would go for a Beauty and the Beast wedding theme?
For table center pieces, I was thinking a rose in a dome with glitter inside for the wedding table, and lumiare style candles with ivy surrounding them, and roses floating on top of water with candles around for others. For the wedding aisle and tables, rose petals. And for the color theme, white, gold and dark blue. For the table cloths, I was thinking white underneath with gold on top on some, and white underneath with dark blue on top for the others. Any other ideas?? I've only been really thinking about this for a few minutes to get some ideas, so maybe there's things I'm missing? I don't want it overly done, like putting actual Beauty and the Beast toys or pictures around as accents. 

Other ideas:
Dancing to the theme song
Be Our Guest Instrumental during food served
Instrumental songs in backround while eating
White and gold dusted cake with red roses
Wear same Belle hairstyle
Incorporate classic books tied in ribbon somewhere
fill teapots with yellow and red roses at outer tables
fill teacups with favors

For our honeymoon, we're planning on taking our baby with us and go on a Disney cruise to the Bahamas and maybe stay in Disney for two or three days, since I've been dying to go back to Disney ever since I left it. :haha: Also, I think it would be fun for Baby too (who would be at least a year old by then)

Anyway, any ideas for the ceremony and reception sticking to the theme? Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...09v0O&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...09v0O&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0&biw=1436&bih=678

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ge=4&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:71&tx=59&ty=85


Just a few I have found. There are HUNDREDS of dresses out there with a 'pick up' skirt. Its just a case of finding the right colour. I think a pure gold maybe a bit too harsh for a wedding- a light gold might look a bit more tasteful- but then of course thats up to you im pretty sure you'd look wonderful anyhow!!
As for the mans suit- how about just finding a victorian inspired grooms suit? They do them in most mens hire- just get it in blue!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Thank you! I love the dresses in the last two links! I decided last night that either I'm going to buy a dress like this one: https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collecti...spx?style=1963 and add sleeves and just have it white....or take one of those pictures in the link to a seamstress and see which option would be cheaper. I'd love it to be gold, but maybe not that bright of gold in the movie. I'd have to see the fabrics in person.

Good idea about the guy's suit. I'll look into that. I figured that the white pants and white shirt would be easy to buy at a store, and then all I'd need is a modified jacket and gold sash. Basically, the jacket just needs a few gold pieces on a royal blue jacket with tails.


----------



## honeybee2

humm. Thing is- i think it might be easier and more weddingy for you to have a beauty and the beast inspiration rather than it looking like a fancy dress???


----------



## MommyWishes4

Well, it's not going to be an actual wedding ceremony...more like a vow renewal I suppose? I was looking for dresses that weren't white since I'm already married and will have a baby by then. I just really like Belle's dress - if I could find a dress made like hers, I wouldn't care what color it was in - white, gold or champagne.


----------



## honeybee2

haha well good luck on it xx


----------



## tmr1234

what about this dress
https://www.bestbridalprices.com/mo...-dresses-style-q385-p-44854.html?keyword=gold
i allso found this but i dont know who it is by
 



Attached Files:







beauty-and-the-beast-wedding-gown-300x198.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyWishes4

tmr1234 said:


> what about this dress
> https://www.bestbridalprices.com/mo...-dresses-style-q385-p-44854.html?keyword=gold
> i allso found this but i dont know who it is by

I like that second one, actually. Thanks!


----------

